# Dogs Masterbating?!



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Really random question but... Do dogs masterbate?!

Alfred has been acting really weird this evening, I was at my friends and he was laying on the sofa crying and whimpering, I thought maybe his knee was sore... 

Then all of a sudden he put the bottom of his penis in his mouth (near his testicles) then humping intently... 

He kept doing this over and over... is it normal?!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry but lmao!!! Typical man!! :laugh:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have heard dolphins do it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Does he perhaps have an infection - have you had a good look at the area? If he continues it might be worth getting a urine sample and popping to the vet.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't know about that but Baileys had a few wet dreams  usually when I've just changed the bedding  :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

5headh said:


> Really random question but... Do dogs masterbate?!


Oscar would like to take this opportunity to invite you over to his house to ask him if he's a W4NK3R. :laugh:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds like there's something irritating him there, Tummel loves to do a "thorough wash" of his willy(really gets into it and looks sheepish when he's caught) but he's never done anything like what you're describing!!!!


----------



## Murphy101 (Nov 26, 2012)

Why not? I would if I were a dog..

I do have a problem with him licking his bum with such enthusiasm but maybe thats because I cant! 


(I apologise to those eating dinner, breakfast or anyone that may be outraged by this thought but it just popped into my head)


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Ooh I have no idea with dogs. Every mans dream though isn't it 

I did catch one of hubbies rams at it once and there were two who appeared to be gay so despite what some biologists might think I believe animals do partake in sexual activity for pleasure so entirely possible 

ETA but what others say he could have some infection


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

*musn't post...musn't post* *twitch* :lol:


----------



## Murphy101 (Nov 26, 2012)

StuW said:


> Don't know about that but Baileys had a few wet dreams  usually when I've just changed the bedding  :lol:


YUK YUK yuk.. I dont feel so bad about my post now! Murphy is in bed as I type... Should I check the sheets???


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

CJ does something along the lines of what your saying, makes a hell of a gobling noise when he does, hes done it since he was a puppy, doesnt seem to do it as often as he did before he had the boys removed tho


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd check for an infection. Louie does what Ballybee says - but he just cleans and I can't bear to watch it - very cringe worthy!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Where there is a will...there is a way.. :yikes:


----------



## BillyDogg (Dec 23, 2012)

Murphy101 said:


> I do have a problem with him licking his bum with such enthusiasm but maybe thats because I cant!


You probably could if you really wanted to ... but wait until he's asleep! :ciappa:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Retri said:


> CJ does something along the lines of what your saying, makes a hell of a gobling noise when he does, hes done it since he was a puppy, doesnt seem to do it as often as he did before he had the boys removed tho


Yup makes a horrible noise!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

It doesnt appear to look sore or anything, and he lets you feel around it... God this sounds so wrong!

I don't know what to do when his doing it, I feel like I've walked in on a teenage son doing it!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay, I did some 'youtubing' and I warn you, do not watch if your eating... But this is what his doing!!

Masterbating Dog - YouTube


----------



## Murphy101 (Nov 26, 2012)

5headh said:


> Yup makes a horrible noise!!


A sloppy slurpy noise, like he's enjoying it a little too much?

I'm glad it's not just Murphy


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Biggles does the 'slurpy' clean and omg it makes me boak... cos afterwards he *always* wants to cuddle and it's just *no*.... 

However he's not done it for the last week since he accidently got *too* exciteded and bit himself...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

5headh said:


> Really random question but... Do dogs masterbate?!
> 
> Alfred has been acting really weird this evening, I was at my friends and he was laying on the sofa crying and whimpering, I thought maybe his knee was sore...
> 
> ...


*Don't all males?
Sorry i couldn't resist.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAAHA :lol:
Amen for female dogs :lol:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I had to turn the you tube thing off it was making me want to hurl.Glad i didn't have the sound on.

One of our dogs used to do this we called it Cockling and when they used to make the noise where they ran their teeth through the hair we used to call that chinging.


----------



## xbostonx (Dec 30, 2010)

Years ago a friend of ours dog use to do it all the time and when he had finnished doing the deed he use to howl very loudly for about 3 minutes. They had to remove his crown jewels :crazy: to solve the problem...


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Haha! There is no way I am clicking on that video link, I don't want to sully my poor youtube history. :lol:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

For once I'm lost for an appropriate reply. I just cant go there...Has he got a copy of Our Dogs opened at page three propped up in front of him when he performs this act??????


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Where there is a will...there is a way.. :yikes:


You mean where theres a willy..... theres a way :lol:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

springerpete said:


> For once I'm lost for an appropriate reply. I just cant go there...Has he got a copy of Our Dogs opened at page three propped up in front of him when he performs this act??????


ahaha! Nooope!
He only seems to do it when we're away from home however!


----------

